# Happy Face :) + freeze dried salmon question



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*grins*

I testing


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

I think Sierra is saying Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Great pictures! She looks like she's enjoying her meal 
I buy freeze dried salmon treats for my cats/dogs at a specialty pet food store and occasionally crumble them on top of their food as a treat. 
Here's a link to the kind that they eat...I'm not sure if they are available outside of the US though? 
http://www.wildsidesalmon.com/


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Sierra is cracking me up!


----------

